# Cactus !?!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok are tortoises allowed cactuses in their cage !!!????! Like the spiky things won't they hurt them self !!! I'm amazed and confused please explain !!?!


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## wellington (Mar 1, 2014)

We recommend to remove all things that poke. You can scrap them off with a knife, or I hold it over the stove flame and burn them off. Just be sure to let the cactus cool before feeding.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 1, 2014)

We'll let me tell you a story and it's true ! I bought a Cactus with 3 inch spines and planted it outside in my leopard torts outside enclosure the first day they ate all the spines off . I though well at least I still got the Cactus . The next day I got up and they had eaten the cactus down to the ground . 
But be careful Evan the thornless cactuses have real fine thorns and if your tort brushes up to the cactus with his shell it will not hurt him but when you touch his shell you will get the thorns in your hands so give cactuses a lot of respect . And good luck !


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> We'll let me tell you a story and it's true ! I bought a Cactus with 3 inch spines and planted it outside in my leopard torts outside enclosure the first day they ate all the spines off . I though well at least I still got the Cactus . The next day I got up and they had eaten the cactus down to the ground .
> But be careful Evan the thornless cactuses have real fine thorns and if your tort brushes up to the cactus with his shell it will not hurt him but when you touch his shell you will get the thorns in your hands so give cactuses a lot of respect . And good luck !




Wow I'm scared to have one now 



From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England




wellington said:


> We recommend to remove all things that poke. You can scrap them off with a knife, or I hold it over the stove flame and burn them off. Just be sure to let the cactus cool before feeding.



Umm yeah I knew that haha x yeah embarrassing  lol and do u feed ur tort cactus 


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 1, 2014)

Of course it's got one of the highest fiber contents of any food and they eat them in the wild . And they help with the beake trimmed and nice .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Of course it's got one of the highest fiber contents of any food and they eat them in the wild . And they help with the beake trimmed and nice .



Ok thanks 


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2014)

Whoa. Hold on there. Its not just a free for all with any old kind of cactus...

There is a genus called Opuntia. Within this genus are several species and MANY varieties that we use as tortoise food, and people food too. There are lots of man-made "cultivars" that are "spineless" or at least less spiny. These are the ones we plant and feed to the tortoises. Some species of cactus and other succulents are actually toxic, so you can't just go throwing any old cactus in there.


----------



## wellington (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, Tom, thanks for pointing that out. I foolishly assumed they knew what kind. Not that they don't know the right kind, but we should not assume


----------



## motero (Mar 2, 2014)

The Sonorans around here can and do eat Cholla cactus. Amazing to say the least.
http://www.desertusa.com/mag99/may/papr/chollas.html


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2014)

I occasionally cut the spines off and feed mine organ pipe cactus.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2014)

Tom said:


> Whoa. Hold on there. Its not just a free for all with any old kind of cactus...
> 
> There is a genus called Opuntia. Within this genus are several species and MANY varieties that we use as tortoise food, and people food too. There are lots of man-made "cultivars" that are "spineless" or at least less spiny. These are the ones we plant and feed to the tortoises. Some species of cactus and other succulents are actually toxic, so you can't just go throwing any old cactus in there.



Thanks x 




From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England




wellington said:


> Yes, Tom, thanks for pointing that out. I foolishly assumed they knew what kind. Not that they don't know the right kind, but we should not assume



Nearly as air haired as me xx 


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## Tom (Mar 2, 2014)

I never answered your original question about the cactus in the cage. The answer is yes, but it will be eaten or trampled unless its in a pot and out of reach.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2014)

So what Cactus can I feed her and where can you get it ?! 


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 3, 2014)

There is a big list of succulents (ones that are safe and ones that are not) in the Tortoise Table [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH][TURTLE]

Most of the safe succulents should be available at any garden store.


----------



## kezilulu (Mar 3, 2014)

Jumping on this thread which cactuses are safe for Russians to eat please?
xXx


----------



## Barista5261 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here ya go: thetortoisetable.org.uk


There is an entire section in there on succulents. [CACTUS][TURTLE]


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone x will have a look on tortoise table!!!


From ChlÃ¶e Essex,England


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know the ratio of succulents:grass/weeds/forages consumed by wild sulcatas? Just wondering how much to feed and how often? Also, can you freeze the cactus pads. I found a nursery here in Canada who grows three varieties -Opuntia ficus indica, Opuntia phaeacantha, opuntia humifusa and fragilis. They will sell pads for your tortoise as well, but I was hoping to stock the freezer if I could. It will be a while before I get my own crop growing and its a good 1.5 hr drive to the nursery. 
Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Mar 5, 2014)

You don't want to freeze cactus it gets soft yucky . Just let it sit out and dry and after 24 hrs lay it on a flower pot with some soil in it it will start to root in a week or two !


----------



## Laura Currado (Mar 6, 2014)

Tom said:


> Whoa. Hold on there. Its not just a free for all with any old kind of cactus...
> 
> There is a genus called Opuntia. Within this genus are several species and MANY varieties that we use as tortoise food, and people food too. There are lots of man-made "cultivars" that are "spineless" or at least less spiny. These are the ones we plant and feed to the tortoises. Some species of cactus and other succulents are actually toxic, so you can't just go throwing any old cactus in there.



Agreed!!! And not everything with thorns is even a cactus. There is a large plant genus, the Euphorbias, which are toxic and many are commonly mistaken as cacti but they certainly aren't. It is a very widespread genus of which Poinsettias are included! In fact, a lot of Euphorbias don't have thorns and some look like grass or common garden weeds. Very toxic!! Our sulcata would hone right in on this little weed in our front yard...ate tons of it! Then got very listless and lethargic. Turns out it was a Euphorbia. And many Euphorbias look like cactus and I keep seeing them in reptile vivariums/enclosures! So frustrating!
Plants can't run away from their predators and some have learned to fight back.


----------



## LABZOO (Mar 6, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> You don't want to freeze cactus it gets soft yucky . Just let it sit out and dry and after 24 hrs lay it on a flower pot with some soil in it it will start to root in a week or two !



Perfect! Thanks


----------

